# Anyone having issues with brake squeal?



## darTTh audi (Feb 3, 2007)

I've had a TSB service done and the noise has returned. Anyone else have persistent squeals?


----------



## hojinize (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Anyone having issues with brake squeal? (darTTh audi)*

i do.. i only have 1200 miles..








i hope this goes out soon..


----------



## kenny88 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Anyone having issues with brake squeal? (hojinize)*

dont know why???my TT too..but last 04 A4 have same problem too.but sometime maybe the cold weather>


----------



## newlu (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Anyone having issues with brake squeal? (kenny88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny88* »_dont know why???my TT too..but last 04 A4 have same problem too.but sometime maybe the cold weather>

mine has been fine, and its reaching 10k miles soon..
however, my friend's '07 A3 has the same problem


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

mine squeals only when I brake in a turn. Strage, will report it at the next service


----------



## Syncros (Jun 22, 2003)

"Teilenummer 2.0 TFSI Bremskloetze vorn geraeuschoptimiert: 8JO 698 151 C"
new brake pads for the FWD, should fix some squeaking.


----------



## darTTh audi (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (Syncros)*

I've got the 3.2. Is that a new part number for the OEM 2.0 pads?


----------



## JeffreyTT (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Anyone having issues with brake squeal? (darTTh audi)*

I noticed that when I didn't wash the car (and wheels) every week, I'd get a squeak. I suspected that the build-up of brake dust was causing the squeak, but didn't worry too much about it.
Now that I have the STaSIS big brake kit, I'll be interested to see what happens now.


----------



## jrt2008TT (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Anyone having issues with brake squeal? (JeffreyTT)*

YUP!!!!!!!
Audi won't do ****!!!!
I think we need to all write and complain being the first new mk2 owners.
Jae


----------



## RallyCanada (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Anyone having issues with brake squeal? (jrt2008TT)*

I was under the impression there is a bulletin on this well documented problem. Mine were doing that after about 1000kms, took it into the dealership, and they fixed it up just fine... No squeak, just excellent city stopping power!


----------



## hmatos (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Anyone having issues with brake squeal? (RallyCanada)*

My car has less than 2500 miles on it and it sounds like a bus when you come to a slow stop. I wasn't going to take it in, but it just seems odd that it sounds so bad with so few miles on it. I don't believe it's the typical brake dust squeak.
hm


----------



## dchin06 (Jul 21, 2007)

yeah Ive got the same problem. Not that I don't like the car. It's just for a car at this price shouldn't sound like a school bus. 

Might be the cold weather. Anyone live someplace warm and have this problem?
Audi said it was the brake dust, but after a day it was washed the brakes started to squeal.


_Modified by dchin06 at 8:46 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## hmatos (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (dchin06)*

It is better today and it happens to be warmer. I did notice that the noise got louder and happened more often when it was in the low 30's (this past weekend). Oddly enough, I also have an issue with the drivers' side automatic boot cover -- in the summer when the car sits in the heat, the automatic boot will stick and I actually have to tap it to go down and complete the convertible top lowering cycle.
hm


----------



## hmatos (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (hmatos)*

Took it in and the service folks said there is a TSB, but they would rather not perform the service; apparently it requires some sort of sanding and he didn't feel it was a good idea to do that to a new car. Instead, they applied excessive heat and asked that I drive it and return if the noise continues. I'm not terribly savvy when it comes to this kind of stuff, so I wouldn't be surprised if they were blowing smoke


----------



## darTTh audi (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (hmatos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hmatos* »_Took it in and the service folks said there is a TSB, but they would rather not perform the service; apparently it requires some sort of sanding and he didn't feel it was a good idea to do that to a new car. Instead, they applied excessive heat and asked that I drive it and return if the noise continues. I'm not terribly savvy when it comes to this kind of stuff, so I wouldn't be surprised if they were blowing smoke









Interesting that they chose not to perform the TSB service. Keep us up to date on how that works out. I did have it done and the squeals returned after about a week.


----------



## jrt2008TT (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (darTTh audi)*

I went to the Detroit Auto show and talked to a audi brand specialist.
She said she would have someone from audi contact me.
I will let people know what happens.
I feel audi should buck up or I might send a letter on how disappointed I am with my new TT.
We need to come together on this one the squeaky wheel gets the grease.















Jae


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (jrt2008TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrt2008TT* »_I went to the Detroit Auto show and talked to a audi brand specialist.
She said she would have someone from audi contact me.
I will let people know what happens.
I feel audi should buck up or I might send a letter on how disappointed I am with my new TT.
We need to come together on this one the squeaky wheel gets the grease.















Jae

Hi Guys, own a 225 TT (MK1) but thought i'd chime in on this....I have a 05 VW GLI and a 225 TT and they have both had brake squeal. From what i've learned over the past few years is that its something to do with the material the OEM pads are made of. Also have read that the OEM pads can cause some rotors to glaze over causing squeals too. Its honestly more talked about in the 3/2/G (337,20th,GLI ) forum but just for those who don't know...the 3/2/g's borrow the brakes from the MK1 TT's. 
So obviously VAG hasn't been able to correct the problem, or they're still using pads made of the same materials causing squeal. I highly recommend you guy MK2 owners with brake squeal unite and approach AUDI about this b/c I'm rather sadden to know the MK2's have the same issues. 
It might be of interest to some of you to search the TEX on here and in particular, search for "chewbacca" ...not kidding at all, you'll find tons of people who have complained in the past that their brakes squeal and somehow the the phrase chewbacca got started








Best of luck to you all and I'll certainly keep up with this thread to see if Audi will acknowledge this issue


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

Bed in the pads. Do about 8 hard "stops" from 70 to 5mph in a row and then let the brakes cool down before coming to a complete stop and then also don't apply the parking brake until they've cooled down. Bet that stops the squeal.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Bed in the pads. Do about 8 hard "stops" from 70 to 5mph in a row and then let the brakes cool down before coming to a complete stop and then also don't apply the parking brake until they've cooled down. Bet that stops the squeal. 















that is definitely one way to try and get it to go away but it just sucks they squeal from the factory, especially Mk2's .....


----------



## TTIndy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Anyone having issues with brake squeal? (darTTh audi)*

I have had significant brake squeal. When they serviced it for that, they say that there was a "touch of rust" on them and got rid of that. Immediately after that, they grabbed a bit...which lasted for 2 days or so when the squeal returned. I am taking it back in next week to see what else they got up their sleeve.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Anyone having issues with brake squeal? (TTIndy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTIndy* »_I have had significant brake squeal. When they serviced it for that, they say that there was a "touch of rust" on them and got rid of that. Immediately after that, they grabbed a bit...which lasted for 2 days or so when the squeal returned. I am taking it back in next week to see what else they got up their sleeve. 

Have you ever looked at your rotors after washing your car? They rust. You drive - rust is gone. 
Squeal is related to compound and shape of the brake pad. If the pad has a higher metallic compound it is more likely to squeak as well as will work better at higher temperatures. Other causes of squeal are movement of the pad and uneven pad wear.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

so there is a recall that started in germany now, dont know how long until it hits other countries

-new calipers
-new discs
-new pads
-driveshaft weights (for braking vibrations)

http://www.tts-freunde.de/board/boa...6-allgemeines/4370-tt-rs-bremsen/index53.html


----------



## julius_the_cat (Nov 3, 2009)

I like firmness/function of the brakes, but at very slow speed, the squeal is beyond a nuisance issue. I will be calling my dealer.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

There are pads available in US, need to bring it up with the service department and call Maria at Audi customer service. She can set you up with the pads that dont squeal. It is being handled on a case by case basis.
I got mine last week and have not heard a thing from them since. there is some question about whether or not they are as grippy as the originals but I have not been able to tell the difference in the time i have had them.

Maria Vasquez
877-354-2834 x43391
M-F 10:30a - 7PM EST


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Great info guys! I have had it with these brakes!


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Took my TTRS to dealer today to discuss the brake issue. Service tech said he was unaware of any brake issue and he has not seen a TSB. I told him there was a TSB and that I thought there was a recall with the European TTRS's. I also mentioned that there was quite a bit of discussion on this forum regarding the brakes. To his credit, he listened and took me seriously. 

The tech went to his service manager and the service manager sat down with me right then (I did not make any kind of appointment... just drove in).

The service manager had a 15 minute discussion with me. I showed him the posts on this forum. He said he took down the Audi contact person's info and said he would call her an get back with me. He said he had not heard of any issues with the brake either, but it is a rare car. So that does not really mean much. At any rate, I felt like they started out this investigation on the right foot and hope to hear back from them in the next day or so with a solution.

One other thing...We discussed the possibility of the "shim kit" solution. The service manager said he did not think something like that would help this problem because a shim kit address issues with the contact between the clapper and the pads, NOT the pads and the disks. My problem (and I think all the others) are an issue with the pad and the disks.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

William,
you need to call MAria yourself. The dealer can call but then you have to call anyway. When you call her she will ocntact te dealership and arrange to have everything done. The dealership i used played ignorant until the thirs time i complained then they knew all bout it. They told me that they weren ot supposed to mention the brake pads until the customer repeatedly complained about the brakes..
Call maria, it is easier.


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

My car had 33 miles when I picked it up and the fresh brakes squealed. Did a proper bed-in right after and have been squeal free.

http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/tech/techpage.jsp?techid=85

Brembo Bed-in procedure
"In a safe area, apply brakes moderately from 60mph to 30mph and then drive approximately 1/2 mile to allow the brakes to cool. Repeat this procedure approximately 30 times."


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Quisp said:


> William,
> you need to call MAria yourself. The dealer can call but then you have to call anyway. When you call her she will ocntact te dealership and arrange to have everything done. The dealership i used played ignorant until the thirs time i complained then they knew all bout it. They told me that they weren ot supposed to mention the brake pads until the customer repeatedly complained about the brakes..
> Call maria, it is easier.


Definitely call Maria! Call her direct and let her know you're dissatisfied by what the dealership has been doing or not doing. 

I've had that brake "squeal" on and off for 10k and recently had her help me out - to get the pads and rotors replaced. Long story short - dealership's fix for the squeal (besides bedding them in) was to grind the rotors - and destroyed them. (One day I'll post pics as you've never seen anything that looked this bad on a car used as a DD and never seen a track day!) Maria was amazing in getting everything taken care of, called me almost every day to update me on the status of car or tracking of the parts. If not for her I'd be looking at a $2k bill for repairs not of my doing. BTW - she is aware of the band of us here on Fourtititude and how much we appreciate her help.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I received a new pamphlet in the mail from Audi that goes over the tech in the car. There is now a page that specifically covers Brake Squeal which I found quite funny. I'll get a scan of it. 

My new pads have started to *SCREAM* when backing up from a cold start. But after that they have been quiet.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

I am still waiting on a call back from the dealership. I will give them the rest of the day. If I don't hear from them, I will call Maria tomorrow. 

I am hopeful my dealership will be responsive. I take customer service very seriously and I know the sales department understands that. Now I want to see if there other parts got the memo! If so, they will probably sell me several Audi's over the next 20 years.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

talked with my dealership today and the new pads have come in. They told me to stop by whenever I had a free hour and they would swap them out. I will report back. Although I am in Houston and my brakes are typically only obnoxiously loud during the colder months so they are not very noisy at the moment anyways.


----------

